# Colonoscopy using Golytely for prep



## Verynycegirl

I have a colonoscopy coming up next week and as most I'm scared to death over the whole procedure but the more I read, the more I'm worriedabout the prep!!! I'll be taking "Golytely" the night before and again the morning of my procedure (my procedure is in the afternoon)Has anyone used this for their prep....what can I expect??? Any information is greatly appreciated!!Tracy


----------



## Ashers86

I'm a little surprised you've been told to take it in the evening and in the morning... any reason for that?I just wonder because once that stuff kicks in, you're not leaving the bathroom until you're nothing but a lump of skin! I didn't even get to finish the bottle and I started throwing it up... then the whole process started...It's not going to be fun, but no matter what prep you have, it never is. Just remember to chug that stuff back because when the taste settles, you won't like it. You can do it though! Remember: It'll be all over afterward!


----------



## Verynycegirl

I've been instructed to get a 4 L bottle of the golytely at my pharmacy and to start drinking at 6pm and to drink 3/4 of the bottle 8oz at a time every 15 mins.Then to repeat the same starting at 6am with the remaining 1/4 of the bottle, finishing it all before 8am.My procedure is at 2pm ...could the time have anything to do with it?


----------



## Ausie one

Hi, every time I have had to mix it unless this is new in liquid form and I do not understand how they are telling you to start and finish in morning you usually have all the night before and as the other person said you will have to just about stay in the loo all night and some of the morning. That is my experience any way and most of the people I have talked to that have D and not constipated say it hits like a bomb, my friend who has constipation does not have the same effect as mine but she does still have to be close to loo.It is so quick nothing to worry about I know it is the thoought but last time I had it down my throat as well so was a few minutes longer and you are relaxed as they give you something that makes you sleep for a few minutes and before you know it your back in the room and waking up.Think good thoughts and you will be fine.


----------



## myrna59

As long as you do everything the doctor recommends the few days before you should not expect to have too much trouble with the Golytely. It works pretty fast. You shouldn't be uncomfortable other than you will want to go immediately, but without pain. I will tell you up front that it tastes a little chalky. Have some plain water on the side if you have any trouble with it. I have taken Golytely, Fleet and some pills that I can't remember the name of at the moment. I have had at least 12 Colonoscopies over 30 years. Good luck. I'm sure you will be just fine. Make sure you fast the day before!Myrna 59


----------

